# 02j clutch cable conversion



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

i have done lots of research on this, and i have finally decided to order the parts to get it done. unfortunatly, VW no longer sells the VR6 Eurovan clutch cable, and WRD stop selling their kits. so what is a suitable replacement for this cable? i remember hearing a while back that a Honda CRX cable will work, but i want some insight first


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

What chassis are you installing the 02J into?


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

Rheinland Technik said:


> What chassis are you installing the 02J into?


MK3


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

It is just as simple to install a hydraulic master cylinder and slave as it is to buy the cable. You don't have to deal with the long cable laying in the engine bay and the cost to convert to cable is more than a master, slave and hose. The cable conversion is better suited for the Mk2 to eliminate having to swap the pedal cluster over when going to an 02A or 02J. Just my two cents.


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

Rheinland Technik said:


> It is just as simple to install a hydraulic master cylinder and slave as it is to buy the cable. You don't have to deal with the long cable laying in the engine bay and the cost to convert to cable is more than a master, slave and hose. The cable conversion is better suited for the Mk2 to eliminate having to swap the pedal cluster over when going to an 02A or 02J. Just my two cents.


the time, money, and parts required to swap ANY vehicle from cable to hydro is significantly more than the other way around

oh, and i have a CRX cable on the way. should work


----------



## MK3NORTH (Jul 14, 2004)

All the hydro parts can be had for $175 brand new, if you go to the junkyard say $50. A hydraulic setup is far superior to a ghetto rigged cable setup.


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

Anyone have any experience with eurospeed's Mk1 hydro clutch conversion kit?

http://www.eurospeed.ca/performance/es_racing/eurospeed_racing.htm#trans

I'm debating the very same issue right now for the 02A that's going into my Mk1.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Appearently, I must be wrong, because the last time I bought the three parts required to do the cable swap, they were $300 from the dealer. And as stated above by another person, it is $175 new or $50 used for the parts. I am not a mathmatician, but I think that that is less.


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

i'm well under $200 right now for the actuator and cable. i'm making my own bracket rather than buying the one from VW for $80+ An hour or two of measuring, bending and drilling, and i have the same product


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

All I can say if good luck with the Honda cable.


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

Rheinland Technik said:


> All I can say if good luck with the Honda cable.


if the length is right than it should be just fine. if not, oh well, it was only $30


----------



## sickjoke (May 12, 2007)

I am doing a similar swap I have the acuator and bracket but I am wondering what cable you ended up using and from what? I am putting an 02j into a mk2 jeta coupe. Thanks


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

zoidmk5 said:


> MK3


 Your a moran:thumbup:


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

:facepalm: 

It's moron, lol


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

Actually thats a Vortex meme


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

MikkiJayne said:


> Actually thats a Vortex meme


Lol :thumbup: I had to say it cause I can't host pictures through my phone:laugh:


----------

